# preparing to buy a 350...



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm dying to get a 350Z and am in a bit of a dilemma...I just want to get some of your opinions. I was originally planning on buying a new one. But, with my current financial situation, I don't think the extra thousands would be worthwhile when I could buy a used Z instead.

I plan on owning the Z for a long time, this is an important purchase. My question is....how high of a mileage would you buy if you planned on keeping an awesome car like this? Right now I'm thinking under 25k....and I don't even like that number. Maybe a 2004 or 2005.

I know many will say "its up to you" ...I just want to see what YOU would do.

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I have an 03 modded with 53k on it. Bought it with 34k.....it's been flawless. the VQ35 is a proven reliable motor


----------



## HighDesertNissan (May 26, 2006)

Hey,

That's a pretty generalized question. I've seen cars with 10K miles on them that looked like complete Sh*t and cars with 150K that almost looked like they came out of the showroom. Some people are anal retentive about maintaining their cars and others sh*t all over them. Most engines aren't even broken in until 30K+ and any good Nissan engine is good for 200K+ with proper matinence. I've got a friend with a fully built 350Z engine whose getting ready to hit 150K(he didn't build the engine until it had 120K).

The biggest questions you should ask yourself are......

#1 What's the most I'm willing to spend 
#2 How much if any warranty do I want. 

I think 10-30K is ideal for a used car as it should still be in excllent condition with some warranty left. You don't wanna be the guy that got the lemon if your not a professional mechanic when your engine takes a dump 200 miles after the powertrain expires.

I bought my Z(track model) on Autotrader from a dude on the other end of the coutry. I had to pay $1200.00 to have it shipped to me and I still stole it compared to what dealer prices want. Check Autotrader and Ebay. Generally E-bay prices are higher IME.

Shop around and don't get taken if you buy used from a dealer. I'm a 6figure carsales man and we love to make money pounding people. Don't get conned into buying overpriced extended warranties from dealers unless it's a high mileage car(70K+) and don't pay premium prices for *Certified Used* vechicles with warranties that may expire in 10K or less.

Good Luck. BTW.......I freaking loved my Z, the only reason I sold her is because after a year everyone and their mother owned one and I couldn't get over that nasty blind spot being tall. The VQ engine is an awesome stock for 400 or less WHP. If ya wanna Z later on that owns the road be prepared to open your pocket book wide as building a VQ35DE isn't cheap.

Peace


----------



## quint1 (Sep 12, 2006)

ExiLeZX said:


> I'm dying to get a 350Z and am in a bit of a dilemma...I just want to get some of your opinions. I was originally planning on buying a new one. But, with my current financial situation, I don't think the extra thousands would be worthwhile when I could buy a used Z instead.
> 
> I plan on owning the Z for a long time, this is an important purchase. My question is....how high of a mileage would you buy if you planned on keeping an awesome car like this? Right now I'm thinking under 25k....and I don't even like that number. Maybe a 2004 or 2005.
> 
> ...


I was torn also, I finally brought an 04 Touring Roadster about 14 months ago. It had 17K miles on it. I have not had one problem. I've done many mods, still without problems. The difference in HP makes it seem like a totally different auto. Well worth it. The 350Z is a beautiful automobile.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

funny this post is up i was just about to ask this same question i am getting a promotion at my job and i figure i would do the same! 


i have been lots of looking into these and the one thing i don't get (not that i like consumer guid much) one thing i found was that consumer guid said the tranny sucked balls in 03' and they fixed it half way for 04' and perfect for 05'..... does anyone know what is going on there?

also what is the tq rating for these manual trannies?

and what is the cheapest management system you guys can use with these z's if one were to make his own turbo kit? i mean without lack of proper tuning so what tuning software. Has anyone used any moates hard/software for these yet same the moates 2 timer to switch fuel maps?. i am avoiding a stand alone system like the plague


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

making your own turbo kit will cost more and cause more headaches than buying one of the many good kits already available.

Also, there is no 'good' but cheap management. Cheapest I'd go for is the turboXS Utec. I'm about to slap it on myself, and it should be very good. 

If you're interested, click on the picture of the red Z on the main page and check out my project feature.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

chimike what about the tq rating on the trans do you know it and what is this i am hearign about peopel haveing to replace their manual gear boxes in these z's? is it more of a bad driver thing or a bad gear box thing?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the manual transmission is one of the strongest on the market now. There are guys running 800+whp and 800-ft-lbs of torque through it.


----------



## MadSnick (Nov 27, 2006)

Even if you upped the power a bit too much past 800... You wouldn't have a problem with the carbon drive shaft, you might shell a gear or two. But that's an ungodly amount of power, you'll spend more time and money on tired more than anything else. If I were you, I'd get a used 350Z... Go to AEBS.com (Advanced Engine Breathing Systems) And go naturally aspirated with their monster kit. 4.3 litre with the 11.5:1 compression ratio, and you'll be raping most anything with that heavy car, which brings me to another point... strip everything you don't need! Personally, I don't and won't use Cruise Control or any extra insulation. If you want it to look stock and go fast, just start with the insulation and go for Lexan windows... it'll save you a good 100lbs. But enough with my crazy ideas... it's your money, I'm just throwing out some ideas. Good Luck!!!


----------

